# Anybody meet the other man's stbxw to chat?



## Isuck (Jul 1, 2012)

I did yesterday.

I wanted closure on my failed marriage so I can move on without any hint of "did I do the right thing". I was cheated on and was fed a ton of lies. I wanted to meet with his wife to basically compare notes and make sure I wasn't crazy in what I thought I knew the truth to be.

Anybody else done this?

She was awesome and I am glad I did. We chatted for over an hour and it was so bizarre that virtually everything she said and felt were the same things I felt and thought. I learned some things I didn't know and she filled in some gaps I had too. It was a very interesting meeting for sure! The timelines and everything else match up perfectly. It was like therapy but actually useful for once. LOL


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Isuck said:


> I did yesterday.
> 
> I wanted closure on my failed marriage so I can move on without any hint of "did I do the right thing". I was cheated on and was fed a ton of lies. I wanted to meet with his wife to basically compare notes and make sure I wasn't crazy in what I thought I knew the truth to be.
> 
> ...


Did you consider talking to her earlier?


----------



## Isuck (Jul 1, 2012)

I did and turns out she was wanting to talk to me earlier too.

Sometimes I wish I had a time machine! I'd be rich.


----------

